# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  The new CIPC website (ex CIPRO)

## Dave A

Has anyone tried working with the new Companies and Intellectual Property Commission's CIPC website yet?

I've found it takes a bit of getting used to.

One positive to report so far, though. It definitely loads and runs a lot faster than the old CIPRO one.

----------


## Martinco

Hallo...........................

_Welcome: WIRE ERODERS CC | Last Logon: Friday, November 04, 2011_              Huh !

Yep, run much quicker but don't you think it is because of the site being new and not many people are visiting.
On the logon page to do an annual return I was visitor # 1   !!

----------


## Dave A

> On the logon page to do an annual return I was visitor # 1   !!


Me too  :Big Grin: 

(I think it's a bug).

Is it my imagination or are the options to do things pretty limited as an ordinary registered user? I was actually just trying to look up the status of a company I've got shares in (per a request of one of the directors who couldn't figure out how to do it herself) - and the only way I could figure out to do it was via the "submit annual return" process.

----------


## mbsmit

Hi there,

Love it!!! Got personal correspondence from Astrid Ludin herself (Commissioner) after asking a question. Also, never before have I had a name reservation in 24 hours... That lady changed every thing for the better. GO ASTRID LUDIN!

Regards,
Mr Smit

----------


## BusFact

I'm glad to hear of some positive feedback about this bunch starting to trickle through. This has been such a stuff up so far.

----------


## AmithS

So CIPRO is not to be used anymore?

----------


## mbsmit

Singhms - Nope, they were replaced - for the better!

Dave A - Yes, it is a glitch. I am also visitor number 1 every time I visit (which is daily!)

----------


## Dave A

I had to use the cipc website today. Just to get the active directors page, but everything loaded quickly enough and worked fine.

There may be glitches, but I agree with mbsmit - it's definitely running better than the old CIPRO site.

----------

mbsmit (22-Oct-11)

----------


## mbsmit

> I had to use the cipc website today. Just to get the active directors page, but everything loaded quickly enough and worked fine.
> 
> There may be glitches, but I agree with mbsmit - it's definitely running better than the old CIPRO site.


Yes indeed. Also, I logged a request with the CIPC Commissioner to launch an online business registration facility. It was active today for an hour but then was removed. I hope it gets reinstated. That will ease my workload a lot!

----------


## mbsmit

> Me too 
> 
> (I think it's a bug).
> 
> Is it my imagination or are the options to do things pretty limited as an ordinary registered user? I was actually just trying to look up the status of a company I've got shares in (per a request of one of the directors who couldn't figure out how to do it herself) - and the only way I could figure out to do it was via the "submit annual return" process.


Got an idea for the visitors, and perhaps if you need to do this again. Once you logged in to the CIPC system, you will see the option "additional services" just go there, and you will be presented with the old site where you can do things like that.

----------


## HBFS

Hi...

We have, may I emphasise - TRIED to use the site, but without any succes. want to do amendments to the clients, page just doesn't load. When I want to sbmit the annual returns, final page does not load! Has anyone else experienced this?

----------


## AmithS

I have managed to submit annual returns, however I have not tried amendments so cannot comment on that!

I do know that the site gives lots of problems thou, so maybe try again at a different time!

----------


## Dave A

The server is grossly overloaded during normal working hours, and page response times vary from *very* slow to ridiculously slow. Try after hours for a much better experience.

----------

